# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] WILTRON 5409A Scalar Network Analyzer 1MHz - 2.0GHz ! Με το option του εξασθενητή 70d

## SRF

WILTRON 5409A Scalar Network Analyzer 1MHz - 2.0GHz ! Με το option του εξασθενητή 70db ενσωματωμένο! 
 Σημείωση!  Αυτό έιναι για μετρήσεις εώς ΚΑΙ τους 2000 MHz ! 
 50Ω - Δινεται με 1 VSWR Autotester 560-97S50 (18GHz 50Ω) & 1 RF Detector 71Ν50 (2GHz 50Ω) !
 FOR GREEK USERS ONLY!
  ΠΛΗΡΕΣ SNA με ενσωματωμένη και την απαραίτητη ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΑ ΣΑΡΩΣΕΩΣ και με  ενα RF Detector αλλά ΚΑΙ μια ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΩΣ ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΓΗΣ (ΑΝΑΚΛΩΜΕΝΩΝ -  ΣΤΑΣΙΜΩΝ)! Καλύπτει ΠΛΗΡΩΣ το φάσμα συχνοτήτων από τον 1MHz εώς και  τους 2000MHz (2GHz)! 
 Το σύστημα είναι για μετρήσεις 50Ω !  Ιδανικό για ρυθμίσεις - μετρήσεις - επισκευές & έλεγχο προσαρμογής,  όλων των ΦΙΛΤΡΩΝ, COMBINER, ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΩΝ, ΚΕΡΑΙΩΝ κλπ! 
 επιπλεον εχει εξοδο για συνδεση οθονης έγχρωμης VGA ! 
 ΜΕΤΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ - ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ - ΔΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ!

ΤΙΜΗ 1200 ΕΥΡΩ ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ! 

Αποστολή με ΕΛΤΑ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ!


πωλείται λόγω αναβάθμισης εξοπλισμού!

 Δεκτες και σοβαρές προτασεις.
 Επικοινωνία μεσω ΠΜ 

5409_1.jpg 

5409_3.jpg 

5409_4.jpg 

5409_5.jpg 

5409_2.jpg 

5409_7.jpg

----------

SV1EDG (14-02-20)

----------

